# 1099 Filing question



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello to all you beautiful people...


So, I have my W2 from work but I want to get a start on filing this. I have yet to receive my 1099 from Uber, however, I do know exactly what I was paid out from them for 2014. Do I have to wait for the physical 1099 to arrive before filing or can I file now if I already know the $$$ amount that I received from them in 2014? 

I am sorry if this has already been answered elsewhere, but I was not able to find anything.

xoxo


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I would wait to get the confirmation of your figures. If something doesn't match exactly, you might have to file an amended return. Do you have Uber's 1099 Issuers ID, address, etc exactly as they will show on the 1099? Just my opinion, I use a CPA, but I like to play around with TurboTax.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

The 1099 will show what Uber paid you, including the tolls which should not be considered income.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I would wait to get the confirmation of your figures. If something doesn't match exactly, you might have to file an amended return. Do you have Uber's 1099 Issuers ID, address, etc exactly as they will show on the 1099? Just my opinion, I use a CPA, but I like to play around with TurboTax.


That's what I've been doing, playing around with turbotax. I've filed my own taxes the last 10 years but this is the first time I have a 1099 to go with my w2. The last thing I want it to get a letter saying I need to fix stuff and my refund is being delayed. Thank you for the insight.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I would wait to get the confirmation of your figures. If something doesn't match exactly, you might have to file an amended return. Do you have Uber's 1099 Issuers ID, address, etc exactly as they will show on the 1099? Just my opinion, I use a CPA, but I like to play around with TurboTax.


I don't do tolls and I already have the exact dollar amount. I did roughly $2200 in 2014 for a month or two, that's it.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

CJ, are you using the business version with Schedule C included? I bought the Deluxe version at Costco, same one I always get, only to find out it didn't have what I needed. I called the help number and they sent me the complete top of the line one free. It sells for about $100.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> CJ, are you using the business version with Schedule C included? I bought the Deluxe version at Costco, same one I always get, only to find out it didn't have what I needed. I called the help number and they sent me the complete top of the line one free. It sells for about $100.


Well I usually go with the "free" version and pay about $29.99 when I file. I have never needed anything more than that. But this time around I think I may need to use the "Deluxe" version, so no biggie. I'm not claiming much and just have 2 dependent. I will probably take the standard $0.56/mile thing, which is what a lot of people are leaning towards.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

TaxAct is much cheaper.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I think you are in for a surprise. I'm pretty sure you will need the business version to write off your vehicle expenses, figure self employment taxes, etc. I use the standard mileage deduction, but that is only part of it.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Here is a link to an introduction by a member who offers tax advice. I hope he will be discussing related items now that tax season is upon us. One could also send him a private message, I would assume.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/hey-there-im-tristan-ceo-of-zen99.7661/


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> So, I have my W2 from work but I want to get a start on filing this. I have yet to receive my 1099 from Uber, however, I do know exactly what I was paid out from them for 2014. Do I have to wait for the physical 1099 to arrive before filing or can I file now if I already know the $$$ amount that I received from them in 2014?


You can report the income now if you know how much you paid. You won't actually send in any 1099 forms, if you receive them; they're just for your records.

The only issue that arises is if Uber reports something different on your 1099 than you report. A discrepancy like that may get flagged in the IRS's system and put you at higher risk of an audit.

More on tax forms Uber drivers need to know in our guide to ridesharing here: *******************/guides/ridesharing


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Here is a link to an introduction by a member who offers tax advice. I hope he will be discussing related items now that tax season is upon us. One could also send him a private message, I would assume.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/hey-there-im-tristan-ceo-of-zen99.7661/


Happy to answer on forum so that people can search/find it! Better than PM.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Tristan Zier Drivers are reporting a multitude of problems with their 1099s.
Please have a look and advise.
Thank you!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Just tweeted to @Tristan Zier & @zen99 asking for their help.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Understanding Your 1099-K
The 1099-K is an IRS information return for reporting certain payment transactions to improve voluntary tax compliance. You should get a 1099-K by the end of January 2014 if, in 2013 you received payments from:
payment card transactions (e.g., debit or credit cards)
in settlement of third party payment networks (i.e., online sellers) above the minimum reporting thresholds
-gross payments that exceed $20,000, AND
-more than 200 such transactions.
Report 1099-K Income
Report the gross receipts or sales from all business operations in any amounts shown on Form(s) 1099-K.
If you get a Form 1099-K for amounts that belong to another person, or are a co-owner who may need to file a Form 1099-K or other information returns for other owners, check the General Instructions for Certain Information Returns.

If you are an independent contractor, the trade or business should continue to report payments made to you on Form 1099-MISC as they have done in the past. No Form 1099-K should be issued.

Hello? Last paragraph make Uber look two faced??

The lawsuits say we are independent contractors, not employees. So why the 1099-K???


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Tristan Zier Drivers are reporting a multitude of problems with their 1099s.
> Please have a look and advise.
> Thank you!


If there are discrepancies or questions about the totals, you'll have to reach out to Uber to ask unfortunately.

Uber was not required to send everyone a 1099-K. However, they opted to because many drivers thought they didn't have to pay taxes if they didn't receive a paper form (which is incorrect). Looks like it may have caused some additional unintentional confusion.


----------



## buber (Nov 3, 2014)

Does anyone know if the weekly $10 data fee is deductible? Thanks.


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

buber said:


> Does anyone know if the weekly $10 data fee is deductible? Thanks.


Yes - it would be deductible since it's directly and 100% related to your business work. However, they may not have included it in the amount paid out to you / total on the 1099-K. You should reach out to Uber and see:
- If they did include it in the total on the 1099-K, you will include it as both and earning and equal offsetting expense
- If they didn't include it in the total on the 1099-K, you will not include it as an earning or an expense (since it's already been deducted)


----------



## buber (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah I did some calculations and they had already deducted it. The difference between my net and the 1099 amount was the 20% and SRF. I appreciate your response and answer.


----------

